# What are your lawn goals for 2021?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Major renovations? Small projects? Cruise control? What do you want to accomplish this year?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Great topic

1. Learn to use my backpack sprayer with more precision 
2. Use a bit less fert
3. Focus on the front and immediate back yards while ignoring the back of the lot...I just can't keep 50k maintained at a high level.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

1. Get my first leveling done. I will probably split the front and back yard into separate projects.
2. Fine-tune the irrigation system. Need to move some heads and adjust some others.
3. Spray more products/ use fewer granular.
4. Raise and or lower boxes/ covers in the yard to making mowing low possible one day.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'd like to (and plan to) build a shed in my backyard to store most if not all of my lawncare stuff.
For the past 18 months or so, I've been looking at online plans and YouTube videos to help me decide how I want to build it. I'm a "do it right the first time" kind of guy. Trying to think ahead to what I may/not acquire.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

1. Tell my girlfriend I want to do a full reno.
2. Probably have to find a new girlfriend.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

1.) Encourage St Augustine to spread on the new lot.
2.) Keep weeds in the flower beds at bay
3.) Figure this disease problem out.
4.) Build a new flower bed around a drain box.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

First leveling project for sure
Learn to use my new McLane like a pro
Take care of lawn treatments 100%- I let my lawn care co go back in September


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

1. Correct for K and B deficiencies.
2. Add a total of 1/2" of topdressing in two separate applications.
3. Maintain the backyard (3,500 sq ft) separately and primarily organically and track time and inputs more accurately.
4. Add pavers and underdeck "roof" to make the space more useable. 
5. Follow my pre-planned protocol rather than flying by the seat of my pants.
6. Use a single app of PCU for 90% or more of my nitrogen.
7. If annual bluegrass persists, run a tighter Tenacity program.
8. Sell/share my plethora of lawncare products before they get old.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Learning how to keep the Poa sod I laid last year looking good and growing well. Fungicide is now part of my program. My Sprayer is going to be well used 
This year.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Take out a few trees with a goal towards getting enough sun in the front yard I can grow desirable KBG rather than the bumper crop of POA T. I grew last year


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lawn walks with my morning cup of coffee.
Finally having a pre-emergent/post-emergent schedule. 
Tree trimmings.
A couple of planting beds in the backyard.
Aerating areas of compaction and thatch in late Spring. 
Fertilizing using the Subvert planner from TheGrassFactor. 
Avoiding recurring TARR in May-June.
And if I'm really feeling nuts, digging up the 600 sq ft pea graveled side yard with some heavy machinery and replacing it with soil and sod.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Regrade and smooth the rest of the lawn and prepare it for sod in April.
Get at least one more spray of Gly/Fusilade down before sod installation.
Get sod installed with minimal gaps and growing and rooted good.
Scalp and do a good leveling/smoothing of the lawn in early Summer/late Spring
Fertilize with Potassium Nitrate mainly and supplement with some Urea & Main Event
Be able to maintain it at under .500" for the entire year and set myself up so all I will have to do is mow it and be able to put less input into the lawn.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Mightyquinn

I remember two years ago when I decided around October that the next spring I was going to renovate my lawn and seed Princess 77 Bermuda.

In hindsight I would of sodded the yard like you are doing!

Anyway...I got super excited and planned out the renovation what seemed like daily in my mind and I thought Spring would never get here.

I am guessing you know that feeling right now? :thumbup:

The excitement and waiting game has always been tough for me!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Mightyquinn
> 
> I remember two years ago when I decided around October that the next spring I was going to renovate my lawn and seed Princess 77 Bermuda.
> 
> ...


It's excitement and dread at the same time 

I just wish the weather around here would cooperate a little bit as I am trying to remove as much of the dead rhizomes as I can but with all the rain we are getting it makes it difficult since I can really only get stuff done on the weekends with the short days this time of year. I'm just trying to prep the lawn as best I can right now before I have to go rent some equipment to do the final grading and smoothing before laying the sod.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn
> ...


@Mightyquinn I feel ya on the dread part as well.

At least you will be getting the sod down during the cooler temperatures!


----------



## Superta329 (Feb 29, 2020)

My 2021 Lawn goal is to get my newly renovated Bluebank KBG lawn looking mint. Plan to do a top dress and some minor leveling. Hope to get a new Allett reel mower on it by late spring. Very confident lawn will look better than ever.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Hopefully just to keep it maintained. Baby #2 coming at the start of Spring.
I just need to make a planner of sorts and stick to it.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

-First a soil test (correct if needed)
-Scarify and scalp
(not sure to do this on the side yard with fairly rooted tiftuf). (Should I scarify or scalp first? I don't want to dull new relief grind reel)
-Plug areas that are thin 
-Re-mulch with tree shrubs
-Plant new annuals around the flower bed.
-Practice using my new GM
-Re-scalp and top dress
-Raise sprinkler head in level with soil.
-Apply T-nex for the first time.
-Maintaining HOC at/under .5 inch.


----------



## theacct4jai (Oct 18, 2020)

Prepping the final section of my yard , 1500 sq-ft , for the conversion from Bermuda to zoygia. When completed the total converted to emerald Zoygia will be 8,500 sq-ft. I started this project in 2018 and I am looking forward to the fruits of my labor.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

1.) intentional weed management (applied pre-e 1/18/2021) that's a start 
2.) monthly fertilization's 
3.) leveling project 
4.) PGR applications


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Reno our 1 acre pasture again but spend more time leveling it before we drop seed.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Every year I just hope my lawns better than the last year. I had alot of plans last summer but my MIL fell and broke both feet early may and that put an end to being able to get out and do anything. She watches my little girl during the day and I work shift work and wife works full time also. I literally would sleep about 2 to 3 hrs a day for about 4 months. This year's looking promising. &#129310;&#128591;


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I learned about proper bermuda care July 2019. Made some good progress with time I had left.

2020 started with some much needed drain work which tore up yard. I plugged ~1k sqft. Those areas filled in 85% and my other 9k looked better than ever.

2021.. maybe some leveling and the remaining 15% fill in. Maintain sub 1.5" HOC for as long as possible. Excited to see how hard I can push it. Enjoy the yard with my kids.


----------

